# Aesthetics - where you at? Journal



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Aup lads n ladies! making this for a bit of motivation and whatnot. won't be updating after every workout or anything just every week or two when i got time and if anythings changed lol

Never touched weights before until about january. used to play alot of physical sport though, and have physical job. Always have been ectomorph, but skinny/some muscle n strength, if you know what i mean? not just skinny and weak.

Got myself a lil home gym, starting to think about joining a gym but then again half the exercises are just with dumbells/barbells which i can do at home fine lol, altho bench and squat might be a bit safer at a gym though.

So i started at:

January 2012.

5"10 ish

67kg - just under 11stone

bench 35kg

squat 35kg

now:

August 2012

5"10 ish

80kg - 12stone 8pounds

bench 70-75kg

squat 85kg

deadlift 90kg (could easily do a fair bit more but i need more big metal plates, so i dont have to use any plastic weights atall anymore :lol:

I try and aim for 3500calories a day. I know ive only put on nearly 2stone, but it is mostly lean weight ive added due to my physical job and i think high metabolism meaning i dont put on much fat all. Should i of increased my weight by more than what i actually have though since i started training? first few months my diet wasnt great anyway as still getting used to it all. and my training program was crap too, think it was like chest/bis, legs, shoulders/tris, back.

Diet:

7.30am 25g whey in 100ml milk

9am bowl of cereal, 25g whey,50oats,200ml milk

1-2pm tin of tuna in sandwhiches,yoghurt,crisps,apple/bannana, 25g whey,50g oats, 200ml milk

5pm 25g whey 100ml milk

6pm 2x white fish fillets (15g pro each), chips/rice/pasta/potatoes,salad, 5g creatine

7-8pm train

8.30pm 300g ish chicken breast,salad,coleslaw/potatoe salad

9pm 25g whey,50g oats,200ml milk

10pm 25g whey,50g oats,200ml milk

varys a little day to day, but thats what i try for, works out at nearly 2000calories a day just from shakes, so i estimated 500cals for lunch,500cals for tea and thats 3000cals in total roughly atleast so i must be just about hitting 3500. with work though i cant eat any more in mornings or afternoons though, and dont have any more time/or the hunger to eat any more in the evenings or at breakfast?

training:

mon - back/bis

tue - legs

wed - rest

thur - chest/tri

fri - shoulders

sat - rest

sun - rest


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Subbed mate, good luck on your road to aesthetics


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers mate, it constantly feels like a long way away tho! hoping i aint gunna regret putting pics up here now either :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> cheers mate, it constantly feels like a long way away tho! hoping i aint gunna regret putting pics up here now either :lol:


It always does unfortunately mate, always just out of reach :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oh and supplements

whey

oats

vit tabs

creatine mono


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Subbed - best of luck!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No offence intended but you dont look like you eat that diet at the moment tbh.

So if its a new diet, you should see some decent results on it! Best of luck mate.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

good luck on the journey dude.

Do us (and you) a favour take photos in the same light/enviroment.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Subbed - best of luck!


cheers mate, wat does subbed actually do/mean? lol



onthebuild said:


> No offence intended but you dont look like you eat that diet at the moment tbh.
> 
> So if its a new diet, you should see some decent results on it! Best of luck mate.


i didnt for the first few months of training, but i do now and have been for a few months now so ?

oh and ive just downloaded myfitnesspro on my phone to try and help! said i need 3200calories to bulk at 1lb per week



bowen86 said:


> good luck on the journey dude.
> 
> Do us (and you) a favour take photos in the same light/enviroment.


yeah i wasnt planning on putting pics up but i changed my mind and did lol dont have any other ones but i will start taking some in same place every few months cheers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your on the right track then mate! that diet should be decent tbh, have you worked out how many kcals that diet gives you? does it meet the required 3200?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i think so from what i have been going on by shakes per day = 2000calories, easy 500calories for lunch, and 500calories for tea, so thats 3000, and then my 300g chicken and that in evening will be enough so i should be hitting 3200+

my concern now is cuz i train at home.. just not sure if im missing out by not being at a gym as i didnt fancy paying £35-£40 a month n having to wait around for equipment etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i think so from what i have been going on by shakes per day = 2000calories, easy 500calories for lunch, and 500calories for tea, so thats 3000, and then my 300g chicken and that in evening will be enough so i should be hitting 3200+
> 
> my concern now is cuz i train at home.. just not sure if im missing out by not being at a gym as i didnt fancy paying £35-£40 a month n having to wait around for equipment etc


try one of the cheaper 24hour gyms mate. what area are you in? theres a few such as puregym, the gym, exercise4less etc that are betweeen 10-20quid a month, a fiver a week wont breadk the bank mate. When I moved from training at home to training at a gym I found it alot more motivating, as by the time id made the effort of travelling there and back, I made sure i put the effort in while there. At home it was far too easy to cut it short, get distracted (lived with 7 lads at the time) or just not bother.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> try one of the cheaper 24hour gyms mate. what area are you in? theres a few such as puregym, the gym, exercise4less etc that are betweeen 10-20quid a month, a fiver a week wont breadk the bank mate. When I moved from training at home to training at a gym I found it alot more motivating, as by the time id made the effort of travelling there and back, I made sure i put the effort in while there. At home it was far too easy to cut it short, get distracted (lived with 7 lads at the time) or just not bother.


dont have any of them around here locally, that i know off, never heard of them lol. just the usual pyramids if that counts,body2000,fitness first,david lloyd. havent looked around for more though.

tbh im motivated anyway, dont skip sessions unless im working late or rare things that pop up. im just worried im missing out on some of the machines like leg press, (i squat anyway tho?), cant do military press at home -roof to low lol, or pullups, and some other cable machines im guessing. what else can i do on shoulders day except side laterals raises, and front laterals?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oh and to help stop my right shoulder crunching all the time ?

ps. is there a way on myfitness pal to show how much protein/carbs etc ive had each day?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> oh and to help stop my right shoulder crunching all the time ?
> 
> ps. is there a way on myfitness pal to show how much protein/carbs etc ive had each day?


Yeah it tells you how many carbs/protein/calories you're getting with each meal you enter, and at the end of the day you can count up. You'd be surprised how many calories are in certain things. A tablespoon of Olive Oil for example is like 120 calories!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

it tells me the total protein for today ive had is 282g? i was only thinking i got about 225g before lol .

so for today it says

total: 282g protein, 97g fat, 337g carb

goal: 122g protein, 108g fat, 446g carb

i never put in my 'goal' amounts though, how can i change it ?

says calorie breakdown for today is 40%carb, 34% protein, 26% fat. hows that looking?

oh and trained legs today, just squats and leg extentions. was meant to be a light session as im still knackered from being ****ed up all weekend lol, but ended up getting a pb in squats, 85kg! gunna aim for 100kg by xmas


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done with the PB in squats mate. 85kg is strong!

To change your goal just go into myfitnesspal.com > "settings" at the top of the page > Update diet/fitness profile > and then change goal weight etc.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Well done with the PB in squats mate. 85kg is strong!
> 
> To change your goal just go into myfitnesspal.com > "settings" at the top of the page > Update diet/fitness profile > and then change goal weight etc.


cheers mate! don't have a mirror to check form but im pretty sure i was going right down!

n ive just looked on the website at that, to update your goal weight is the same on the app aswell as the website. but still doesnt say how to change your target pro/carb/fats?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> cheers mate! don't have a mirror to check form but im pretty sure i was going right down!
> 
> n ive just looked on the website at that, to update your goal weight is the same on the app aswell as the website. but still doesnt say how to change your target pro/carb/fats?


I couldn't find this either mate. It's not a big deal as i know my target macros but it would be nice to see rather than some made up cr*p lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

on myfitnesspal website (cant do it from the app), click on goals tab>change goals>custom>continue

from there you can set the amount of kcals you want, and the % of protein, carbs and fat you want to make up those kcals


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> on myfitnesspal website (cant do it from the app), click on goals tab>change goals>custom>continue
> 
> from there you can set the amount of kcals you want, and the % of protein, carbs and fat you want to make up those kcals


cheers mate repped! ive set it to 50%carb,35%pro,15%fat. which says 405g carb,284g pro, 54g fat. is that any good? :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so thats 3242kcals..give or take, what is your goal, bulk,cut or recomp?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah thats right, thats what it said i needed at my weight,height, most active option it had, 4workouts a week at about 60mins each, and gaining 1lb per week.

and bulking mate, aint you seen my pics? :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

glad it was my rest day today

woke up this morning and my right shoulder is fcvked lol cant move it above about shoulder height most of the time as the pain is too much

ive always had my right shoulder click/crunch all the time anyway, and after ive clicked it its been fine for a bit, but today is different and is causing alot of pain! chest and tris 2moro so hope its better!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> glad it was my rest day today
> 
> woke up this morning and my right shoulder is fcvked lol cant move it above about shoulder height most of the time as the pain is too much
> 
> ive always had my right shoulder click/crunch all the time anyway, and after ive clicked it its been fine for a bit, but today is different and is causing alot of pain! chest and tris 2moro so hope its better!


Mate, I get that exact same problem with my right shoulder. I can click it whenever I want. I went to some specialist about it and they just gave me some stretching exercises lol..I was hoping it could just be clicked into place or something


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeh mines been awful the past couple days! dont no why! getting better tho i think so back on training monday hopefully

i seem to be hitting 3200cals pretty easy too, altho my proteins varying a bit lol

tuesday:

cals - 3282

pro - 278

carb - 313

fat - 100

wed:

cals - 3356

pro - 192

carb - 382

fat - 108

thurs:

cals - 3715

pro - 257

carb - 408

fat - 114

so why aint i growing like the hulk??

oh and drinking 2litres + water a day


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

went out again last night! what i wanna do is does alcohol matter if your bulking anyway? like if i get my daily macros in on saturday, then go out get p1ssed up, then still get my macros in on sunday, does the drinking matter?? apart from meaning i cant train sunday but i dont anyway, and the lack of of sleep that night too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yes it does matter. Alcohol lowers natural test production temporarily IIRC thats the reason not to drink when trying to gain weight. I think just the fact it makes you feel sh1te the next day and messes up diet/trarining is reason enough not to.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

so even if i still stick to my diet the day i go out and the day after, dont train sundays anyway cuz its only like 24hours the alcohol affects training or summin aint it?, and dont really get hangovers much either, its still not great? ah well, its only the odd night out anyway!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Might start sunbeds this week, but how long should i start for? im naturally very pale/pasty white skin, but my face and back of neck burns easy, should i put something on them to protect them?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

legs day

4x8 squats 85kg

4x8 leg extention

3x8 leg curl

todays foods


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

chest/tri today

close grip bench 65kg i think , left shoulder was crunching as i started to lift the bar back up on each rep though lol , usually the right shoulder is the cvnt but tonight was the left


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

went out last night  no hangover today though, only woke up at 1pm so will try and get my macros in for today!

and as i work 5/6days a week, physical job, think i have fast metabolism, eating 3300cals a day, would it be better to have the meals spread out more, or does it make no difference than having it in about 5bigger meals? ive read it makes no difference as long as u get the total cals in per day, but does having a fast metabolism make it better to have more frequent meals?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

no longer have any scales to weigh my self lol, but im trying to keep to 3.5k-4k calories per day now though as im a sick cvnt :lol: really wish my arms would grow!! my legs are, chest is bulkier, but arms are puny 14" and 14.5" when tensed


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

sh1t just got real.. 4.8k calories today :thumb:

137g fat

518g carb

375g pro

no idea how the fcvk ive ate so much protein today tho lol


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

picked up a few hundred kg of weights tonight and ez bar, now i can see what my max deadlift is as i was limited to about 90kg up until now


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

strength on bench and squat hasnt increased in a while.. i did get to 90kg squats couple weeks ago but then had to drop back down to 80-85kg the next week as 90kg was too heavy again lol, think i just had low energy tbh.

havent weighed properly in a while, but think im still at about 12stone 8pounds, so still not even 13stone! 

i know this is pointless asking cuz none of you fcvkers read this thread lol, but looking at my training, would you say my arm training is more towards too little, or too much(overtraining)? because my arms aint seem to grown much


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> strength on bench and squat hasnt increased in a while.. i did get to 90kg squats couple weeks ago but then had to drop back down to 80-85kg the next week as 90kg was too heavy again lol, think i just had low energy tbh.
> 
> havent weighed properly in a while, but think im still at about 12stone 8pounds, so still not even 13stone!
> 
> i know this is pointless asking cuz none of you fcvkers read this thread lol, but looking at my training, would you say my arm training is more towards too little, or too much(overtraining)? because my arms aint seem to grown much


No idea mate, you havent posted your arm routine up! :whistling:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No idea mate, you havent posted your arm routine up! :whistling:


haha just testing you mate :whistling: , will post it up tonight!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No idea mate, you havent posted your arm routine up! :whistling:


monday-legs

squat 4x8

leg extensions 4x8

leg curls 4x8

standing calf raises (started today) 3x15

tues-back,bis

deadlift 4x8

bent over rows 4x8

barbell curls 3x8

lat pull downs 4x8

shrugs 3x8

wed - rest

thurs-chest,tris

close bench press 4x8

tricep push downs 4x8

skull crushers 4x8

db flies 4x8

fri-shoulders

seated shoulder press 4x8

side laterals 4x8

front laterals 4x8


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldnt say you were over training them tbh mate. I do more than that and see decent growth, but I think its individual dependent.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd change your chest and tri day mate as well you are doing more for your tris than chest lol

Close grip bench is a tricep exercise.

Try

Incline db press

Dips (weighted)

Db flys

Then triceps


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

And you have no direct biceps training apart from bb curls? So how can you be over training then :confused1:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> And you have no direct biceps training apart from bb curls? So how can you be over training then :confused1:


i know mate, but the other exercises use biceps too. but thats why i asked if it was either over training, or under training. just trying to see why not much progress. im eating near 300g protein a day now, and near 4k calories a day most days, some days less, some more.

i should of added i have a very physical job 6days a week, so maybe its my lack of rest? or poor form on training? i am generally quite stressed too? i seem to be stuck at 12stone 8pounds too lol


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

motivation is back up! new pb tonight, 100k squats!

1x8 60kg

1x8 70kg

1x8 90kg

1x8 100kg


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

im sure my arms aint grown at all since training lol! possibly even getting smaller! ha! ??? eating 3.5k-3.7k cals daily now, rather than the 3300 i was on a few months ago cuz myfitness pal said i need 3300


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

went out last night and got smashed, first time in a couple months though so its ok!? diet yesterday was just about enough cals to atleast maintain, but today ive not had much, and no milk for protein shakes lol, gunna eat some crap in a min tho to up the cals.

has anyone else noticed myfitnesspal not working properly past week? like i click on the app to open it on my phone, and it doesnt load? just stays on the loading icon thing for ages and so i havent been able to update my diet on that.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

went out last night, drove and sober! think ive managed to get atleast maintance cals in today and yesterday by not going out drinking! and had a random girl come up to me flirting with me, and saying how ive got the muscles etc lol :thumb: and that was wth me wearing a jumper and not a tight t :thumb: probably cuz of my broad shoulders that makes me look big build


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

back/bis

deadlifts

8 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

bent over row

8 x 45kg

8 x 65kg

8 x 65kg

8 x 65kg

barbell curl with ez bar

8 x 25kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

and something else, cant remember now tho lol

i bench 75kg, squat 100kg, deadlift 120/130kg , is my deadlift a bit low?? im ordering some straps now as lack of grip makes me struggle on DL quite a bit, but didnt my deadlift ought to be up near 150kg tho??


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Its not too bad mate. They don't look disproportionate to me lol. You can lift what you can lift. My big weakness is bench press, we can only strive to improve on weaknesses.

What do you weigh?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

dont know dont have any scales lol, but around 13stone tbh mate, started at 11stone. but then i see people saying theyve gained a stone in like a couple months but its taken me so much longer lol and im eating easy 3.5k+ cals daily these days, bar the occasional day or two (no more than 7 lower cal days a month prob, at a guess) EVERY day is atleast 3k tho. diet has only been like this 3.3kcals + a day for past 6months tho, before that diet wasnt enough cals really.

im aiming for 85bench, 125squat, and 150deadlift by time im 21 (april), my bench hasnt improved in ages tho, iffy shoulders hold me back a bit

have just ordered wraps too.

i really wanna start boxing as well though.. but iv only been hitting gym for a year basically (dont really feel hugely different tho lol, altho ive been gettin quite a few comments about how iv got buff since they last seen me etc lol). but i wanna be bigger and more muscular before i start boxing so i look the part :thumb: and fitness needs improving a lot, but if i started fitness n cardio then its gunna slow my bodybuilding progress down.. :nono:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

did legs yesterday, was meant to do chest n triceps today as i missed it on thurs, but way too tired and feeling weak so no point bothering IMO, will do it 2moro.

squats

8 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

knee sleeves are working well, feel much nicer with them on. have just ordered a speedball for my gym too, to start getting into boxing!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

only been getting about 7 n half hours sleep past few days, been drinking monster energy before my workouts at 7pm, think its keeping me up at night cuz i havent been getting to sleep before midnight..

i also want to know why ive not grown much in past 6-8months?

Right arm tensed 14 - 14.2

calve 14.75 - 15.5

quad 21.5 - 22.5

left arm tensed 14 - 14

calve 14.75 - 15.6

quad 21.5 - 22.5

the first numbers are when i first measured everything, roughly 6-8months ago prob, the second number is from today.

i didnt measure my chest or waist back then, but ive just measured my waist now and it says 34.5?, yet i wear 32/33waist jeans, as 34s are way to big, so dont now how my waist is 34.5.

so as you can see no size increase in arms basically?? could that be because ive not trained them enough? or too little rest?(as im using my arms alot at work 5/6 days a week, physical manual job)


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

went out last night too, sober tho! :thumb: a mate i aint seen for couple years told me im looking alot bigger than when he last saw me :thumb:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

absolutely knackered tonight! eyes are in pain from being tired lol. thats why my bench and skulls is a bit low and could only manage 1 set of skullcrushers.

tried doing drop sets tonight too for a change!

chest/tris

bench

8 x 50kg

8 x 70

8 x 70

12 x 60

tricep pushdown

8 x 2 plates

8 x 3

8 x 3

15 x 1

dips @ bodyweight

8

8

8

skullcrushers

8 x 25kg

never really done dips properly before. proper killer exercise! arms are aching so bad right now lol


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

squat

8 x 60kg

8 x 80

8 x 95

8 x 105

leg curl

8 x 1plate stack

10 x 2

12 x 2

leg extension

12 x 3plate stack

10 x 4

8 x 4


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

chest/tris today

bench

8 x 50kg

8 x 65kg

8 x 75kg

12x 60kg

dips @ bodyweight

8

6

8 - failure

tricep kickback overhead,each [email protected] [ these:  ]

8 x 6kg

8 x 8kg

8 x 8kg

left shoulder was hurting in the doing these after about the fifth rep of each set?

tri pushdowns

8 x 2stack

8 x 2

12 x 2 - failure

really good pump from tonights sesh! arms aching!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No offence intended but you dont look like you eat that diet at the moment tbh.
> 
> So if its a new diet, you should see some decent results on it! Best of luck mate.


What diet?i eat more than that when prepping for a show.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> What diet?i eat more than that when prepping for a show.


im eating 3.5-4k cals a day mate.

@ 13stone now, even with junk food, im still lean gaining rather than outright bulking, which is good i guess, and will be slower progress? i have high metabolism

i eat about 250g pro a day mate average, and at 80kgs , apparently i only need about 170-200g protein a day anyway

people have been noticing im bigger and have been getting quite a few comments, so i must be doing something right :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

also lads holiday next year, so ive got about 5months of training and diet to nail before then!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> What diet?i eat more than that when prepping for a show.


You dont weigh just under 11 stone though do you as far as im aware, like the op did?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You dont weigh just under 11 stone though do you as far as im aware, like the op did?


im 13 stone now mate. :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

havent trained since last week, will be off training resting and start fresh on monday. now have Glutamine to take after workouts too to help with recovery


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

been training past week, still tired from nye and sleeping pattern is still fcvked up lol.

no motivation tonight, feel like ive barely changed so far!


----------

